# CEC - Passport Requirements



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I've been in Canada for a year on the IEC permit and am just about to start my 2nd year. In November/December this year I plan to apply for the CEC permit. My question is, is there a certain amount of time you need left on your passport to apply? My passport is valid until August 2015, is that enough time or should I think about getting a new one now?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't your existing IEC visa only for one year? These visas are always over-subscribed. What if you're not successful for the second year visa?
Notwithstanding you do not need to get a new passport.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Isn't your existing IEC visa only for one year? These visas are always over-subscribed. What if you're not successful for the second year visa?
> Notwithstanding you do not need to get a new passport.


Thank you for your response. I have my 2nd year visa already, I'll be activating it this week.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Re: passport. For PR applications not so much an issue, simply update during processing.

For TRVs and permits, often these cannot be issued for longer than the paper expiry date.

Does not appear to be an issue in your case.


----------

